# South Jersey knitting groups that meet in the evening



## Karen Z (Sep 15, 2012)

Because I work during the day, I miss out the the advertised knitting groups that I can find. Does anyone from Burlington or Camden Counties know of a knitting group that meets in the evening? Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello,
Why not start one? We did just that in the Hudson Valley area of NY and we will have our second meeting tonight. The hardest part was finding a location. We decided to start meeting once a month. Good Luck!


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

Karen Z said:


> Because I work during the day, I miss out the the advertised knitting groups that I can find. Does anyone from Burlington or Camden Counties know of a knitting group that meets in the evening? Thanks for any help you can give.


Hi,
Start one! That is what we did. We are retired (most of us). We choose a "day" meeting rather than at night!
Good Luck
ICE in NJ


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

I am in South Jersey.. I have also looked for a group that meets evenings, even once a month... If you start one, let me know... me and maybe 2-3 others would consider going.....
Camden County, closer to Berlin area....


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

I am in South Jersey also.


----------



## springdh (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm wondering if larger libraries (Cherry Hill, Marlton) let residents reserve a room once or twice a month. I would love to find a place equi-distant between Cherry Hill and Berlin. Anyone familiar with such meeting places?


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Try the Camden County Library across from The Echelon Mall. They have 3 floors with public meeting space. The 2nd Floor has the knitting/crochet books !!


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Just the first page of this thread and you already have 6 people. See


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Karen,
So since there are a few folks on here interested... why not start a group? Me I am available starting mid to late October and if we started once a month, that would be a good gauge to see who is interested... What about a first Friday like thing... I think we can find out about the Camden county library rooms... or even if we just met in a section of the food court in the mall.... PM me or post here...


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm over the bridge in Bucks county PA, but I'd be interested if any one starts one


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

The Food Court is noisy & not a good place to try to hold a group yarncrafting activity. Usually, kids are running around & the chairs are not very comfortable. Then you run the risk of food getting on your project....it happens. I think the library is a good place to investigate for your needs.

At one time (and maybe they still do)there was a group of knitters who met at the library during the day. But they worked on a singular project all together with donated yarn (? squares for blankets for a nursing home/hospital)& they did meet in one of the rooms.


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Alright, i went on a limb and did an inquiry to the Camden county library in Voorhees.... Rooms are easy to get. Quiet and i think they said we could bring light snacks. So i will cross post, but give me a show of hands who is game for a First Friday, starting Nov. Say 7pm till 9ish (i think library open till then) and if enough South Jersey folks are interested we could rotate the meeting to other libraries so no one drives far often.....

Meetings would be just us getting together to stitch, joint progects, project help, pattern decifer...... You name it.....

Any takers?


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

I'll give it a go for First Friday at 7PM !


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> I'll give it a go for First Friday at 7PM !


2Cats... I am hoping we get a good group going, otherwise it will be a very quiet night...

Aiming for Nov 2nd...

Keep an eye here....


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

I would be interested?


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Would like to invite you all to join our group.... Please my post...
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-114196-1.html


----------



## springdh (Feb 26, 2012)

I'd love to join the group. I just visited your website and realized the baby sweater I have been working on is for your daughter's department. I just have a few more hours to go before it's completed. When does the group start - the first Friday of October or November? Donna (Medford)


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

springdh said:


> I'd love to join the group. I just visited your website and realized the baby sweater I have been working on is for your daughter's department. I just have a few more hours to go before it's completed. When does the group start - the first Friday of October or November? Donna (Medford)


Donna, great to have you join us... and thanks for the sweater not yet done... We will start November.. wasnt sure we had enough notice for October, which would be tomorrow night.. so Nov 2! Mark the date and see you there!
Cant wait to see that sweater!


----------



## Karen Z (Sep 15, 2012)

Rachel, I'm in for first Fridays, but I'll be in Columbus OH visiting my daughter for the weekend so I'll miss the first session. I think the Camden County library is a great idea; close and safe. Thank-you for taking the time to scope out a section. By the way, I'm OK for twice a month if anyone else is interested!


----------



## Karen Z (Sep 15, 2012)

November 2......I will be there! Thanks Rachel!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

I've got my calendar marked for November 2nd...see you then. Do you have a location in the building so we can find you?


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey ALL: So glad you are joining me!!!1 I cant wait to meet all of you Live and in person!!! 

For our first meeting, we will meet in the CAFE area... the library tells me it is a large enough area that we can meet comfortably and talk freely without disturbing others... If this works out I will see about getting us a room....

Also I am still working on another location technically in Marlton, but right on the border with Berlin... Very nice place we can meet whatever time and accommodate any number of folks... and kids and ...... If we are interested....

SEE YOU SOON!!!!


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Just posting to remind everyone that we are having our first get together Nov 2 from 7-9p at the Voorhees Library.....
Come one come all!!!!


----------



## springdh (Feb 26, 2012)

Looking forward to joining. See you on the 2nd.


----------



## 71sweetheart (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello, I too live in Camden County...I was thinking St.Mary's in Clementon? They have a nice little hall for meetings and such....


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

71sweetheart said:


> Hello, I too live in Camden County...I was thinking St.Mary's in Clementon? They have a nice little hall for meetings and such....


We ARE meeting at the Voorhees library...
Open to anyone and everyone... Group is growing.. We might need a bigger space...
Now adding a second night! Meetings will be 1st and 3rd Fridays starting in May. Next meeting May 3. 7p-8:50p
Area right next to info desk, 1st floor.

See you there!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Perhaps we could find more comfortable seating. Those chairs are really rickety & do get hard after a bit.

Oh 1st & 3rd Fridays ? You won't have to wait until June to see me again!


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> Perhaps we could find more comfortable seating. Those chairs are really rickety & do get hard after a bit.
> 
> Oh 1st & 3rd Fridays ? You won't have to wait until June to see me again!


Inquired to Library about seating... Unfortunately those tables and chairs are not scheduled to be replaced any time soon... I did try to see if a room could be available for us... the lady was wonderfully helpful and is working on it... But just not for our May meetings.. so May will be in the usual place... but June.. who knows?


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for trying....keep at it perhaps something will come of it.


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Since this was the post that started it all, I am posting a reminder here to all that we are still meeting 1st AND 3rd Fridays at the Library in Voorhees.

Any one here from the original conversation still waiting to join us? 
We would live to meet you all. ..
Friday 7-8:50
Camden county library Voorhees
"Cafe" area...

See you there!


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Now meet in 3rd floor meeting room.
1st & 3rd Fri 
7p
Anyone who plays with yarn is welcome.


----------

